# "On the Mat" Kenpo Series, New Clip Released!



## True2Kenpo (Oct 17, 2008)

We just released a new clip in the "On the Mat" Series covering Long Form 1 from the Kenpo System. I hope you enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EAH19R6s8k

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------

